# Evening ABTs, yum



## texasslowsmoker (Jul 10, 2015)

Got home from work and decided to throw some peppers on the grill. Basic recipe here. Cream cheese, some with a slice of chicken, wrapped in thin bacon.

Tomorrow I'm going to try out an ECB a friend gave me. Pork butt going on around 7am. Looks like I'll be having carnitas next week. 













20150710_202153.jpg



__ texasslowsmoker
__ Jul 10, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh yea, ABT's are a fam fav round here !


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

TSS, looks good!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry for being like... 4 MONTHS late to comment on this post... BUT better late than... Well you know...  

Nice job on those poppers!

B


----------

